# Techniques



## Tsunami870 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm just wondering if there's a video of someone doing all the techniques, or if one of you blackbelts can create a video of all the techniques and forms yellow through black. It would be a huge help cuz if i forgot anything i'd be able to watch the vid.

 It would be great if someone could have a video that says like "Delayed Sword" on the bottom, the guy does it, then it says the next technique, the guy does it..

 I know this is alot to ask, but it would be an incredible help if someone could do it. Even if there only green belt or something, and can only go up to green.

   Thanks, Eric


----------



## dubljay (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello, welcome to the forum!

 A video library is something we all would hope to see. While I am currently building a modest one, it wont be ready for quite some time. 

 I would just like to point out that no video is an equal substitute for practice and instruction. Perhaps you could persuade some of the advanced belts where you train to take some time and work all the techniques and forms with you. Go belt by belt. 

 Though from my own experience the best way to get the forms and techniques down is to teach them to others.  I would reccomend it if you can assist in teaching a kids class, or a beginners class.  

 Mr. 'Huk' Planas offers videos on the forms. In my opinion they are well worth the money as they are a very insightful and detailed reference.


   Again welcome to the forum, take a look around and you may find some of what you need.  Don't hesitate to ask questions.

   -Josh


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 25, 2005)

There are many tapes of the system's techniques available for sale. 

I don't think any of the members of this board have seen all of those that are available, so comparisons are difficult. There is no 'Consumer Reports' for such tapes to provide an honest evaluation of the quality of the material on the tape.

Just check out Ebay ... and you'll find several sets for sale.

I too have used Mr. Planas' Form tapes (Now available on DVD) ... but they are no substitute for quality lessons from a quality instructor. My private lessons with Mr. Planas, covering Form 4 were far superior to viewing  the tape. He is able to see, and correct items in my execution that no tape can correct.

Good Luck


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Sep 25, 2005)

Tsunami870 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if there's a video of someone doing all the techniques, or if one of you blackbelts can create a video of all the techniques and forms yellow through black. It would be a huge help cuz if i forgot anything i'd be able to watch the vid.
> 
> It would be great if someone could have a video that says like "Delayed Sword" on the bottom, the guy does it, then it says the next technique, the guy does it..
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, you're 15, that explains it, just checked your profile.   MY bad.

DarK LorD


----------



## Loki (Sep 25, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Hmm, you're 15, that explains it, just checked your profile.   MY bad.
> 
> DarK LorD


 How's that relevant?


----------



## parkerkarate (Sep 25, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Hmm, you're 15, that explains it, just checked your profile.   MY bad.
> 
> DarK LorD



What does he being 15 have to do with it?


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2005)

Tsunami870 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if there's a video of someone doing all the techniques, or if one of you blackbelts can create a video of all the techniques and forms yellow through black. It would be a huge help cuz if i forgot anything i'd be able to watch the vid.
> 
> It would be great if someone could have a video that says like "Delayed Sword" on the bottom, the guy does it, then it says the next technique, the guy does it..
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum!

To answer your question:  As others have said, there are many dvd's/tapes, etc. out there that are billed as instructional tapes, however, nothing can replace a live instructor to train with.  

IMO, it would be better for * you * to write the material down in a notebook.  That way you can refer back to it anytime you may have a question on something.  You could also set up a video camera and tape yourself going through the material.

I hope that this was a help.

Mike


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Sep 25, 2005)

And to whoever neg repped me from anonypuss land,

Ever the mean spirited jerk, you ARE consistant!

Please learn to spell



Main Entry: *con·sis·tent*


Pronunciation: k&n-'sis-t&nt
Function: _adjective_
Etymology: Latin _consistent-, consistens, _present participle of _consistere_


DarK LorD


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord, care to answer the question?


----------



## dubljay (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey guys lets keep the thread on track please.


----------



## parkerkarate (Sep 26, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Hey guys lets keep the thread on track please.



I mean no disrespect sir but what the individual said to Loki was disrespectful in my eyes and until we actually know what they meant by their comment. I mean you and I are the same age how would you like it if a person said o you are 22 now I understand?


----------



## dubljay (Sep 26, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> I mean no disrespect sir but what the individual said to Loki was disrespectful in my eyes and until we actually know what they meant by their comment. I mean you and I are the same age how would you like it if a person said o you are 22 now I understand?


 I realize that, but there is a place for such discussions... I don't think this thread is that place.


----------



## parkerkarate (Sep 26, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> I realize that, but there is a place for such discussions... I don't think this thread is that place.



Ok


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 30, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> IMO, it would be better for *you *to write the material down in a notebook. That way you can refer back to it anytime you may have a question on something. You could also set up a video camera and tape yourself going through the material.
> 
> ...


I agree with this whole heartedly.  Every time you learn a new technique, write it down, step by step.  Very important for future reference.  And be as clear and concise as you can, because 20 years later, you may look at it and not have a clue what you were trying to say.


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I agree with this whole heartedly. Every time you learn a new technique, write it down, step by step. Very important for future reference. And be as clear and concise as you can, because 20 years later, you may look at it and not have a clue what you were trying to say.


 This is exactly what I did before my test for brown. I pretty much wrote a Krav Maga manual, 100 pages last time I counted. I have some patchwork to do, and the instructors are in the process of reviewing and revising the material, so it'll be a bit before I print it out, but it can and has served as excellent source material for test preparation for any rank. I included a Q&A section for every technique, sparring tips, Krav Maga fundamentals, use of reasonable force etc. Maybe I'll translate it to English some day ;-)

 If you're up for it, I think it's worth it. You dissect techniques to learn about them, and in the process leave material for others to learn from. Work at it a rank at a time because it'll be long!


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 3, 2005)

I think what being 15 explains is why he would ask a question to which the answer is so obvious.  MANY people have done as he suggests and he is unaware of that.  

Also, he fails to comprehend the magnitude of what he asks.  Just normal teenager thought patterns   Nothing wrong with that, at least he is thinking  just fails to realize that other people already thought the same thoughts, long before he was born.  Normal teenager thought pattern... 

Hang in there Tsunami, this web site has some of the best martial artists in the country and beyond; read everything they write to you carefully.  The trick is knowing which posters those are (hint - I am not one of them!)


-David


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tsunami870 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if there's a video of someone doing all the techniques, or if one of you blackbelts can create a video of all the techniques and forms yellow through black. It would be a huge help cuz if i forgot anything i'd be able to watch the vid.
> 
> It would be great if someone could have a video that says like "Delayed Sword" on the bottom, the guy does it, then it says the next technique, the guy does it..
> 
> ...



there are few here:

http://www.americankenpokarate.net/nav/studio.html

Nackord Kenpo website has everything from yellow thru 3rd brown including sets, forms, etc.  you have to register with his website to view then (played w/ Real Audio media player).

http://www.nackordkarate.com/index.asp

have fun, good luck.


----------



## CB2379 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> there are few here:
> 
> http://www.americankenpokarate.net/nav/studio.html
> 
> ...


 
 I have tried to access these videos but they do not appear to be working properly. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## kenpo tiger (Oct 3, 2005)

The only problem I can see with using a video to review is that some of the techniques differ depending upon who is teaching them.  If your instructor isn't of the same lineage it could be more confusing than helpful.  

Writing a few quick notes on the technique immediately after having it given to you and then "translating" those notes into a reasonable format where *twenty years from now*, as someone pointed out upthread, you will be able to refer to your notes and know what you're looking at could be the answer for you in the immediate present.  While I don't use my book at this point in my training, there are times where questions come up about the nuances of a technique and it is helpful to have a ready reference.


----------

